# Building a machine for streaming movies



## DrPips (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi All,

I have some experience building PCs, but haven't done it for a few years. I've been thinking about buying a NAS and running FreeNAS on it, but am also coming to the conclusion that I need a new main computer as well, so was thinking my best option might be to build a machine which can kill two birds with one stone.

As a main computer I use it for work, (MS Office) browsing etc, some gaming, but nothing too modern, and I realise I probably wouldn't be able game and stream at the same time. I also use it to run SABNzb, Sickbeard, Couch Potato etc.

As a streaming machine, it would connect via Homeplugs (I'd rather ethernet, but might not be able to) to my network and then connect to a box of some sort which will play the movies on my TV in a different room. The computer may need to transcode on the fly, my movies are all in mkv format, so I'll take your advice on that. It may be that a better box by the TV will mean I don't need to transcode. I will also want to stream wirelessly to an ipad, but the files will only be SD, approx 250MB over 30 minutes. I would use Plex for the streaming.

I know I'm going to need a decent amount of HDD space, probably 2 3TB drives to start with, but I'd like room to expand. It will also need to be on most of if not all the time, so needs to run quietly.

I've seen this which looks good value to me, but will take your advice.

In terms of budget, I'd like to do it for as close to £400 as possible, but realise that the HDD alone will be about £160 plus the one for windows, so probably £500 is more realistic.

With multi-tasking, I imagine that if it's streaming anything, there will be minimal. Some gaming, but not modern. As mentioned, there may well be some media encoding / decoding. I'm open to advice on overclocking, but would only consider it if the components are renowned for being good at overclocking. Also, as I want the machine to run quietly, this may rule it out. I hate Windows 8, so will be using Windows 7. I have Keyboard, Mouse and Monitor and I live in the UK. I think that's everything covered!

Love to hear your advice,

Dom


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We tend to advise starting here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html to get some ideas.


----------



## DrPips (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeh I've had a look at those, wasn't sure if my requirements would be any different with the streaming thing. Would you recommend a standalone graphics card for example?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

You do not need to build anything fancy to stream video or keep a library. anything simple with a decent video card will do. 

as far as your gaming computer, the suggestion in the previous post is a good one. 

food for thought. I have a cheap 300 dollar emachine computer for streaming. I also use readyshare on my netgear router with four 1tb external drives pluged into it for my movie library so I can access them no matter what device or where in the world I am. I use linux mint 17 so I do not have to worry about security or some update gone mad from microsoft. I have a logitech keypad with built in touchpad for access so I don't have to worry about looking under the couch for the mouse.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If you,re converting video it could be useful.


----------



## DrPips (Mar 6, 2010)

This is going to show my ignorance at how much things have changed since I last built a PC, but would I better off with less cores and a higher clock speed or fewer cores and lower clock speed for what I want. Also, is the power consumption an issue as it will be on all the time? Are there any processors which are better suited to being on all the time?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Look at an i5 processor Intel® Core? i5 Processors


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You might find a decent bundle deal http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_795cld8t5e_b


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

DrPips said:


> This is going to show my ignorance at how much things have changed since I last built a PC, but would I better off with less cores and a higher clock speed or fewer cores and lower clock speed for what I want. Also, is the power consumption an issue as it will be on all the time? Are there any processors which are better suited to being on all the time?


are you talking about the streaming computer or the main computer?


----------



## DrPips (Mar 6, 2010)

Something like this?

Is that worth the extra money over this?


----------



## DrPips (Mar 6, 2010)

sobeit said:


> are you talking about the streaming computer or the main computer?


I want them to be the same machine. That's what I was getting at. I don't see the point in getting two average machines to do two different jobs, if I can get one box to do the lot.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would be happy with the AMD as it's an A10 so going to the top end of their line.


----------



## DrPips (Mar 6, 2010)

Good, I want it to work properly, but don't want to break the bank on doing it! I'm a bit confused regarding the graphics card, as to whether I need one or not. If I do need to transcode the video, I think it will be the CPU that does the hard work for this, am I right? Am I right in thinking that the graphics card would only be used for anything the computer displays rather than streams?


----------



## DrPips (Mar 6, 2010)

joeten said:


> I would be happy with the AMD as it's an A10 so going to the top end of their line.


I don't think I need to worry too much about the CPU as the Plex website recommends a PassMark score of around 2000, and these both have over 4000.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

On that you should be fine as is, now you want to choose a decent case and most important a good power supply, we lean towards Seasonic,XFX,Antec,HCG for quality a 500w or 550w should be ok for you.


----------



## DrPips (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll go with the recommended build ones I think. As long as they stay cool, that's all that matter right? Would I be better off getting a decent CPU fan rather than the one that will come bundled with the chip if I want it to stay quiet?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I think the stock fan should be ok. You can only try and see and if it is not to your liking you can change it.


----------



## DrPips (Mar 6, 2010)

This may sound like a silly question, but would I be better with a full size case, or a smaller one? I know this depends on the motherboard. I can't tell which size would keep cooler.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would use a full ATX case personally with a fan front and rear,but the board is micro ATX GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket FM2 - GA-F2A55M-DS2 (rev. 1.0)


----------



## DrPips (Mar 6, 2010)

Think I have everything sorted now, gone with just 1 x 3 TB HDD for now, but can always stick another one in when I have the money. What do you think?

Make	Model	Price
Processor	Intel	Core i3 4130	86.16
Motherboard	Asus	H97M-E	65
Memory	Corsair	8GB Vengenance	65
SSD	Samsung	120GB SSD EVO	54.29
Case	NZXT	Source 210	38
PSU	Antec	True Power 550W	65
HDD	WD	3TB Red	87

 460.45


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You changed to an i3 I thought you had preferred the A10, it should work for streaming.


----------



## DrPips (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeh, the only reason really is that it has a much lower power consumption, and as it will be switched on all the time for streaming, it should save me a bit of money.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I see, as long as you're happy with it.


----------



## DrPips (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm changing my mind again! haha. I've been thinking about the best way of doing what I want to do without spending more money than I need to, and the problem is this, I want to use the computer as a media server (plex) and a general purpose workstation, browsing, office, light photoshop (just a few photo things, nothing major). I had thought to have the PC in my study, but then I would need something like the Roku 3 to be the plex client, which is going to cost another £70. However, if I put the PC in a very small case, made sure cooling was ok etc then I could just run the Plex home cinema on the pc which would also be the media server, and run a HDMI to my AV amp. Sorted, however I don't want to do work in my home cinema, so would want to access the computer for those applications in another room, which is on another floor and therefore can't run cables.

Is there anyway of doing what I want to do? Some way of transferring DVI and mouse / keyboard signals over LAN (homeplug) Or I do have an old Windows XP computer kicking around that works ok, (old and slow, but boots, and a new HDD would speed things up). Could I stick Ubuntu on that with some sort of remote viewing app?

I'm thinking as I type here, so may be talking nonsense, but you've given me great advice so far.

Also, in an ideal world it would be great to be able to watch a movie in the home cinema and do work in the study at the same time, but I realise that may be impossible.

Thanks again,

Dom


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have just this week been gifted Chromecast which is pretty good, I have also been running a lan to my sons room via homeplugs for a period of around 2 to 3 years (memory is not so good tonight) Chromecast 101
it will work from a pc,laptop or tablet. So might be worth looking into.
It should work with linux though 64 bit may be a little more problematic but you can check this out How-To: Setting Up Google's Chromecast Under Linux - Libre Geek
I think the re-purposing of the old machine could be a good call,now as to photoshop I would not do that on an i3 cpu and I don't advise going for the small form factor as heat and upgrading will become an issue.


----------

